# Cost of Living in Lisbon



## BaguetteMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Folks,
Can anyone give me an idea what the cost of living is like in Lisbon, the scenario is a person living alone for say 8/9 months in the city principally to study a course, renting a studio or small flat, mostly self-catering but some eating out, touring about the city using public transport and getting to know it, visiting all the sights, occasional train trip or bus trip to see other parts of the country. So not a mega-bucks lifestyle but are there any really costly items (public transport? taxis? eating out?paying in to galleries or museums, out-of-town trains?)
All advice welcomed!


----------

